# Spray starch for finishing crochet?



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello. I'm doing these to put into my Christmas cards: http://web.archive.org/web/20101214203358/http://www.coatscrafts.co.uk/NR/rdonlyres/B9FA80E9-7DD0-4F0F-B658-93B5C6AABA79/74355/CrochetSnowflakeTreeDecoration.pdf

The finishing instructions say "spray heavily with spray starch". I never heard of it, and I have no idea where I can get it, or how to make it.

What do you use when finishing such crochet projects?


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi - spray starch is just corn starch and water. Here is a link to making your own:

http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/2013/08/how-to-make-your-own-spray-starch.html

If you check out Amazon.com they have some to purchase if you would rather do that.

I hardly ever use it, but my mom always used it when ironing my dad's shirts for a nice crisp finish. I think she used a diluted starch and water paste for her crochet doily. Just dunked them in and then let dry on a towel.

I hope this helps - you will probably get lots of great information from other friends on KP, too.

I couldn't get your link to work, but I assumed you were making some kind of small hanging holiday ornament.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

egads, someone who has never heard of Spray Starch???? I been using that stuff since I was a teenager and am now 62. Hmm, haven't needed any in a lonnnngg time so may not still be available, haven't looked but it used to be sold in the laundry isle of every grocery store.


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

Terry Tice said:


> I couldn't get your link to work, but I assumed you were making some kind of small hanging holiday ornament.


What a mess the ctrl+v did!

It's on ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1---snowflake-with-flower-centre

And thanks for the link! I'll look into it.


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

evesch said:


> egads, someone who has never heard of Spray Starch???? I been using that stuff since I was a teenager and am now 62. Hmm, haven't needed any in a lonnnngg time so may not still be available, haven't looked but it used to be sold in the laundry isle of every grocery store.


Hi evesch. I'm mostly a knitter, so maybe I just havent come across it. My mother never used spray starch (maybe it's a cultural thing? Here in Portugal we do refer to "goma" that is supposed to be used when doing laundry just to get some items a kind of "stiffness", but I guarantee you, I don't know anybody who ever used it. I'm 40. And I have never seen it in grocery stores, ever.), or any kind of other product with the same function. I guess it's old-fashioned.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I have heard of people using sugar water...but this attracts insects/ possibly even mice.. so only a temporary measure.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

I use it for my bookmarks, target, Walmart, shoppers sell it mostly it's in the bottom shelf


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

My gran would always starch her crocheting, for that nice crisp look on a dresser or sideboard. Im thinking she would make up something as not a lot of money around in those days. I do remember her dipping her doilies into a made up batch, letting them dry then ironing them.
I do buy a spray starch from the laundry isle. I used it on my husbands work clothes. Here in Australia its called Crisp or Fabulon. Its advertised for fast gliding and for easier ironing.

Found this recipe that looks like it would do the job.
What Youll Need:
1 Tbs. cornstarch
1/4 cup cold water
3 3/4 cup tap water
2-3 drops of fragrant essential oil or lemon juice (optional)

Mix It Up:
Bring 3 3/4 cup tap water to a rolling boil.
While waiting for water to boil, mix the tablespoon of cornstarch into cold water. Stir constantly until cornstarch is completely dissolved.
Once water boils, slowly stir in cornstarch mixture.
If using essential oil or lemon juice, add to mixture and continue to stir for one minute.
Remove from heat and let cool.
After cooling add to a one quart spray bottle.

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=crisp+spray+starch+pictures&biw=1600&bih=750&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=zkAtVOehLu7ligKon4GQCw&ved=0CD0Q7Ak#imgdii=_


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

kazzza said:


> My gran would always starch her crocheting, for that nice crisp look on a dresser or sideboard. Im thinking she would make up something as not a lot of money around in those days. I do remember her dipping her doilies into a made up batch, letting them dry then ironing them.
> I do buy a spray starch from the laundry isle. I used it on my husbands work clothes. Here in Australia its called Crisp or Fabulon. Its advertised for fast gliding and for easier ironing.
> 
> Found this recipe that looks like it would do the job.
> ...


Great recipe, thanks!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

This woman is in Portugal not the US.


evesch said:


> egads, someone who has never heard of Spray Starch???? I been using that stuff since I was a teenager and am now 62. Hmm, haven't needed any in a lonnnngg time so may not still be available, haven't looked but it used to be sold in the laundry isle of every grocery store.


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

Starch & stiffeners...

http://www.crochetmemories.com/crochet8.php


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Spray starch by another name? I remember using something called Finish on completed sewing projects but have not seen it again.
http://www.faultless.com/fabric_finishing_products.php


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

In Portugal cornstarch is probably called cornflour like in the UK.


----------



## Sharonll (Jun 14, 2013)

I used a similar recipe for a bambo lace shawl that needed blocking. The recipe was in one of my lace pattern books. It did a great job. The shawl is still holding its shape and looks smooth several years later. When my shawl was dry, I rubbed it between my hands and this eliminated the crunchy feeling of the fabric.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

moondancermel- thank you for clarifying


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if spray starch works without ironing the item. Some of you may know I am a fairy-holic at the moment, and I am wondering if it might give a bit of body to fairy wings. I dont want to flatten the knitting by ironing.


----------



## KnitCrochetGal (Jul 7, 2013)

http://well.ca/products/easy-on-speed-starch-for-crisp_28957.html?gclid=CjwKEAjwkrmhBRD49Mbm_MvruWsSJAAEDt133UAssehuKL6IZBnQQ0TTGmwtG7FuZkKB27aK0s4ebBoCWdbw_wcB

This is what I use for my crocheted coasters. I have never ironed them - just pin it to shape, spray heavily and then put something heavy on top to keep it flat to dry.

Hope this helps.....


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Northernrobin said:


> I have heard of people using sugar water...but this attracts insects/ possibly even mice.. so only a temporary measure.


I've repeatedly used sugar to stiffen my crocheted doilies and although its commonly called sugar WATER, its more like SYRUP because its cooked!

Mix 1 cup sugar and 1 cup water until sugar dissolves; then bring to a simmer and keep testing until it drips a 'string' as in making candy. Set aside until cool enough to wet and wring the item. Shape and set aside to dry. Once dried, it'll be stiffened.

I've never seen an insect of any kind (nor a mouse!)anywhere near my doilies and its not a temporary fix, either. The stiffness won't leave until you wet it in plain water.

(For flowers you want to stand up, roll sheets of toilet paper in desired shapes to use as props inside petals.)


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

I use |Best Press|on my linen skirts, blouses etc. It is Mary Ellen's Clear Starch Alternative. It is in a spray bottle, very good stuff.......Lynn


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Our county fair likes stiffly blocked crochet doilies and tablecloths, so I use regular starch or spray starch (sold in stores by laundry items in the U.S.). For the spray starch method, I wash the item or put it in water then block it with pins then spray starch it and let it dry. No ironing.


----------



## vmmartin (Nov 11, 2011)

Don't know if they have it in Portugal, but here in the U.S. you can buy it in the grocery stores in the laundry isle. I use it for all my doilies that I crochet. Have for years.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

here is a link that might be helpful to you. All will work on your project and maybe you can find one to use or make that is available to you in your area of the world

http://www.crochetmemories.com/crochet8.php

Would love to see your beautiful work photographed when you are finished


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

GrannyAnnie said:


> Does anyone know if spray starch works without ironing the item. Some of you may know I am a fairy-holic at the moment, and I am wondering if it might give a bit of body to fairy wings. I dont want to flatten the knitting by ironing.


There is no need to iron when using the spray starch, spray make your wings wet and you will need to pin them into shape unless they are already done on a wire or something that keeps the work in place, let dry all the way of course, may take over night to get them to dry all the way or a nice warm sunny day outside.

I use "liquid starch" comes in a 1/2 gallon plastic bottle / jug and is great for larger projects or a lot of projects, much cheaper then buying the spray cans. Can find it in the laundry isle, usually is blue in color and dries clear, no worries there. I have purchased mine at Walmart, Walgreens, Target Kmart, Gracery stores etc.....


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

I do not know what you are making, but if something like snowflakes, or small flat ornaments are involved, use a white glue for crafting, and dilute with some water. I make lots of snowflakes, and glitter them up all the time for Xmas gifting.
This is what I use, and further, the glue mix stays good til the next time you use it. Lots mix half and half, you might want to experiment to find the stiffness you want, I go a little stiffer, less water, more glue, and use wooden toothpicks, the round ones, to shape the flakes into what picots, and shapes are needed, am happy with the result. I also use foam board to poke the toothpicks into, can be anything, insulation, or boughten, your preference, do not know what you have available there. Anyway, if you need more info, don't be bashful about asking, either myself, or others, as there is a lot of info in this group.
Good luck with your project, and I know things will work out just fine for you.


----------



## mkaufmann (May 15, 2014)

cmendes said:


> Hello. I'm doing these to put into my Christmas cards: http://web.archive.org/web/20101214203358/http://www.coatscrafts.co.uk/NR/rdonlyres/B9FA80E9-7DD0-4F0F-B658-93B5C6AABA79/74355/CrochetSnowflakeTreeDecoration.pdf
> 
> The finishing instructions say "spray heavily with spray starch". I never heard of it, and I have no idea where I can get it, or how to make it.
> 
> What do you use when finishing such crochet projects?


It is definitely in all grocery stores and even pharmacies. That is what I use on a washed doily to block it.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I am wondering if it wouldn't make sense to find some clear plastic to lay over the crochet - most fabric stores sell it by the yard - or rent some glass table tops to lay over the tablecloth. Seems tricky to have people eat over something that is intended to be converted to a bedspread.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

KnitCrochetGal said:


> http://well.ca/products/easy-on-speed-starch-for-crisp_28957.html?gclid=CjwKEAjwkrmhBRD49Mbm_MvruWsSJAAEDt133UAssehuKL6IZBnQQ0TTGmwtG7FuZkKB27aK0s4ebBoCWdbw_wcB
> 
> This is what I use for my crocheted coasters. I have never ironed them - just pin it to shape, spray heavily and then put something heavy on top to keep it flat to dry.
> 
> Hope this helps.....


Thanks for your speedy response. I will take a look at this.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

wannabegranny said:


> There is no need to iron when using the spray starch, spray make your wings wet and you will need to pin them into shape unless they are already done on a wire or something that keeps the work in place, let dry all the way of course, may take over night to get them to dry all the way or a nice warm sunny day outside.
> 
> I use "liquid starch" comes in a 1/2 gallon plastic bottle / jug and is great for larger projects or a lot of projects, much cheaper then buying the spray cans. Can find it in the laundry isle, usually is blue in color and dries clear, no worries there. I have purchased mine at Walmart, Walgreens, Target Kmart, Gracery stores etc.....


Thanks for your help. I am sure to be able to get something similar here
I looked at spray starch last week and put it back because it said iron.


----------



## mkaufmann (May 15, 2014)

mkaufmann said:


> It is definitely in all grocery stores and even pharmacies. That is what I use on a washed doily to block it.


I don't iron it I just spray. For snowflakes I used a dilution of white carpenters glue because I thought that would hold its shape the best. it worked out great.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

Just bought spray starch for my tablecloth. Found in any grocery store.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

You can use any type of starch. 

In the USA we can get starch in a spray can so we can spray the item and iron immediately - no waiting for the sprinkled item to set.


----------



## jaa520 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have bought can of spray starch at Dollar Tree where everything is $1


----------



## cheeny (Mar 12, 2013)

evesch said:


> egads, someone who has never heard of Spray Starch???? I been using that stuff since I was a teenager and am now 62. Hmm, haven't needed any in a lonnnngg time so may not still be available, haven't looked but it used to be sold in the laundry isle of every grocery store.


that was my first thought also, evesch, but in an instant i came to my senses and remembered, the last couple of generation doesn't seem to know what ironing is for, after all the clothes they wear are permant press, tossed into the dryer after washing and grabbed out and worn or made of other material that requires dry cleaning or is intended to look wrinkled when bought. i know my oldest grandson caught me looking at one i was thinking of buying a few years ago and ask what it was and what it was use for, he hardly believed me when i explained the art of ironing and why it was done. his next question was, why couldn't i just use my curling iron, wouldn't it do the same thing. it took all i could do to keep from laughing at him. i sure laugh when i got home and told his grandfather about his questions. cheeny


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

please remember this lady is not from the US or Canada, and so products in other countries are not what they are here. She has found something I believe, and is happy.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

cmendes said:


> Hello. I'm doing these to put into my Christmas cards: http://web.archive.org/web/20101214203358/http://www.coatscrafts.co.uk/NR/rdonlyres/B9FA80E9-7DD0-4F0F-B658-93B5C6AABA79/74355/CrochetSnowflakeTreeDecoration.pdf
> 
> The finishing instructions say "spray heavily with spray starch". I never heard of it, and I have no idea where I can get it, or how to make it.
> 
> What do you use when finishing such crochet projects?


Saw the snowflakes and they are lovely. It's funny, but my sister sent me a pin on Pinterest and wants me to make her some white thread crocheted ornaments for her Christmas tree this year. I bought a product called Stiffen Quik by Aleene's. Aleene's is a well known brand name that makes glues and other craft adhesives. I bought it at my local craft store (Joann's) and it is used for fabric. The information on the bottle reads, 'Quick drying fabric stiffening spray - easy to use' It is used for fabrics, ribbons, bows, lace and crochet work. You can control the amount of stiffness you want depending on how much you spray the item.

If you don't have a craft store nearby, perhaps you can find it at a hardware store where they sell adhesives. It's available at Amazon and other internet sites. Just Google Aleene's and you will see other choices.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/81838918198876551/


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

GrannyAnnie said:


> Does anyone know if spray starch works without ironing the item. Some of you may know I am a fairy-holic at the moment, and I am wondering if it might give a bit of body to fairy wings. I dont want to flatten the knitting by ironing.


I bought Aleene's Stiffen Quik at my local Joann's. The bottle says 'Quick drying stiffening spray - easy to use...ideal for shaping fabrics, ribbons, bows, lace and crochet work. I like it because you can control the amount of stiffness depending on how much you use on the item.


----------



## higgybella (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know that I would bother making it. It is cheap. It is in the laundry aisle on the top or bottom shelf. I use it for ironing- shirts pants, sometimes skits and dresses. I can't imagine not having it for my husband's shirts.


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

Dear all, you're great! So many advices, directions, questions, recipes! I'm sure my (red) snowflakes are going to have a great finish! I'll post some pictures when they're ready.


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

Moondancermel said:


> In Portugal cornstarch is probably called cornflour like in the UK.


 :thumbup: I found it!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

cmendes

Since you are not making a garment that requires laundering might I suggest using fine white flour (readily available there for making your yummy pastries). Our stiffeners here such as Aleene's (available on Annie's Attic online) are the same as carpenter's glue which is just flour and water mixed to a thin sauce consistency.

Merely dip your snowflakes into the mixture and then pin block into shape with pins at the main points. I like to then take the glitter and now available pearlized teeny tiny decorative balls (like the toppings for cupcakes in size) that you get from the major craft stores (right next to all the glitter) and sprinkle them on one side after the snowflake is blocked. Then take a small amount of the diluted paste and turn the dried snowflake over and apply decoration to the other side. I even have some clear ones for this years tatted/crocheted snowflake ornaments that I give as gifts. Many family and friends can't wait to get my Xmas cards with the latest snowflake to add to their other ones on their trees. Makes for a nice tradition.


----------



## madebygail (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi, I use the old grandmother method for starching, especially for lace doilies and tablecloths because you can control how stiff you would like the article to be. I recently ran out and found that many companies no longer make the product. I purchased Kershaws Traditional Laundry Starch from Amazon, but it is also available on ebay and many other site. The product shipped from the UK in record time.

Here is a link from a site that uses the product for napkins.
http://misssueflay.com/the-lost-art-of-etiquette-starching-napkins/


----------



## mamarose22 (Mar 1, 2013)

You should still be able to find spray starch in the laundry dept of most supermarkets. However this will not stiffen the snowflake permanently. If you want it permanently stiffened you should use some of the stiffeners from your craft store. They also have a spray stiffener. Here are some other old fashioned methods. 
http://crochet.tangleweeds.com/stiffeners.html


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

The person asking is in Portugal - what is normal there may be different than in the USA


----------



## mamarose22 (Mar 1, 2013)

The link I gave has the old fashioned method of using sugar water to stiffen thread crochet. It will hole up for quite a while.


----------



## Scotti (Aug 16, 2014)

I've made many crochet ornaments over the years and found that white glue (Elmer's, here in the U.S.), diluted with water, makes the best (and cheapest) stiffener. My first project called for sugar water, but mice found them and made a mess. Hope this helps.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

My Grandmother always starch my doilies for me. She used flour and water, it was like a thinned out wall paper paste. I still do that, bring the 2-3 cups water and 2-3 Tbs. flour to a boil till it thickens up. Add more water if its to thick. Works great.


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

love to knit said:


> My Grandmother always starch my doilies for me. She used flour and water, it was like a thinned out wall paper paste. I still do that, bring the 2-3 cups water and 2-3 Tbs. flour to a boil till it thickens up. Add more water if its to thick. Works great.


Thnaks, I'm thinking of trying both methods: starch/flour and sugar.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Sugar water and flour/water paste work great

However, if you live in a humid area, they can soften over time and need to be rewashed and then stiffened and blocked again.

also wash before storing so the sugar and the flour do not attract ants and other pests.

For a stiffener that will not attract pests, thin white glue (Elmers in the USA) with a little water. Dip the ornaments in the liquid and let dry flat


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

LilgirlCA said:


> Sugar water and flour/water paste work great
> 
> However, if you live in a humid area, they can soften over time and need to be rewashed and then stiffened and blocked again.
> 
> ...


Well, I just have to find an all purpose glue here in Portugal, maybe it's worth the effort.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

evesch said:


> egads, someone who has never heard of Spray Starch???? I been using that stuff since I was a teenager and am now 62. Hmm, haven't needed any in a lonnnngg time so may not still be available, haven't looked but it used to be sold in the laundry isle of every grocery store.


I still see it in the laundry aisle.


----------



## SophieY45 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

